# Here I go again... another skinny horse



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

14 year old Irish Sport Horse. 16.2hh. Coming home next Thursday/Friday.

Aside from being heinously underweight (her current barn owner has been working really hard to help her and I'm hoping to improve on that like I have been with Carolina), what do you think? Her sire is I'm A Star and her siblings are Moon Man (eventer), Brandenburg's Windstar (eventer) and Commanche (eventer).

So I'm hoping with a lot of TLC I can add her to my world champion eventing squad and we can take over the world. Ok... not really, but I can dream right? 

Anyway.... here are some pics. I'll have better confo pics when she gets here next week.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Once she puts on some weight she'll be gorgeous.
Good luck with her!
:]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, poor sad looking girl! Good for you for taking her in to rehab!

Question: Is she reg'd and does her description fit the registration exactly? 

It's hard to tell much from those pictures, the best conformation shot is one taken directly from the side of the horse, with the horse squared up. But here's what I think on first impression:
My first thought is that her front, middle and back do not seem to match. Her hind end, even though it's lacking muscle, is not proportionate to the rest of her body; kind of like a Go-Kart engine in a car, it just isn't meant for too much power. 
She has the sweetest face and eye in the entire world. 
Her shoulder looks to be a little upright, but certainly not the worst I've seen. She appears to be built uphill. I like her neck-chest attachment, and the neck-wither attachment isn't horrid, just a little low. Her wither is set back nicely into her back, which is good as it sets her point of balance further back. 
I don't feel confident saying anything else about his conformation without another picture. 
She is one very sweet looking horse, I wish you the best with her.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yes, thankfully her physically appearance matches exactly to her registration papers, including a couple of scars that have been there since she was about two or three months old. 

I'm not expecting huge things from her, but apparently she rides really well and once she's stocked up I can't wait to see what she can do.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

One totally odd thing to note - Carolina (my other skinny horse) is bay with no white markings at all. And this mare is bay with no white markings. A matching pair lol.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good for you for taking her in, poor thing.I have seen worse neglected horses out there.I'm sure she will be in good hands with you 
Is she being given to you? Or are you buying her?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! I wonder how THAT ONE got into bad situation. Irish sport horses are very expensive and certainly all pampered in my area (well, except some a....s most people take really good care of the horses whether they are $10K jumper or $500 trail horse). 

I wish you all luck with her. I think she'll be a looker with the weight on.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Not a conformation thing, but she looks like she has no heels and very long toes. If it works for her, great. But looks very off to me. Pretty girl otherwise.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor skinny thing!! She's gonna be fat and happy living with you


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I know, I spent $10,000 on my last ISH. She's being given to me. I'm paying for her health certificate to cross the border and for her to be transported to me.

I have an outstanding farrier who will be working with her, I've already sent him pictures and more of her feet.


----------

